# Kempton Expo



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello,
I was just wondering when the Kempton Expo was this year? As some people are saying the 14th some say the 15th?!
So which date is it?! :lol2:
Also as this would be my first show, do you need to me a member of IHS or something to get in (or like Donny is it just cheaper if you are a member?!).
Sorry for the noob question!
:no1:
SB


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm sure its the sunday so the 14th August. You don't have to be a member but not sure if you get cheaper entry if you're a member.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Its 100% Sunday 14th August :2thumb:
I printed the bleedin flyers


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

hogboy said:


> Its 100% Sunday 14th August :2thumb:
> I printed the bleedin flyers


Thanks :2thumb:
As a friend just told me the 15th.. :lol2:
Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

You could have just asked me. :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Duuur! I could of :lol2:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Ashley's Dad is giving me a lift, 'cause I'm so cool :flrt:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Lucky !!!


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

If you're going then I'll be the one sat on the floor next to their table, eating Jammy Dodgers all day :whistling2:


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> If you're going then I'll be the one sat on the floor next to their table, eating Jammy Dodgers all day :whistling2:


I hope you're bringing a lot of Jammy Dodgers then :lol:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

That made me laugh! Hope your bringing enough to share! Haha :lol2:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

knotism037 said:


> I hope you're bringing a lot of Jammy Dodgers then :lol:


You're bringing me some, and buying me a drink :whistling2:


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> You're bringing me some, and buying me a drink :whistling2:


I'm bringing some, not enough for you to munch all day. :whsitling2: And you may get a drink.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

knotism037 said:


> I'm bringing some, not enough for you to munch all day. :whsitling2: And you may get a drink.


They will if I nibble them!!!

You've promised already about the drink. Poo face :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> They will if I nibble them!!!
> 
> You've promised already about the drink. Poo face :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Actually, I didn't say yes or no.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

You wont nibble them. You will get bored and eat them quickly! :lol:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone going up from Devon/Cornwall that I could mooch a (paying) lift with? :flrt:


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

Trootle said:


> Thanks :2thumb:
> As a friend just told me the 15th.. :lol2:
> Thanks for clearing that up!


Woopsie sorry about that mate i hit the wrong key on my keypad :blush:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

:lol2: Thats fine mate :2thumb:


----------

